# Has Kindle killed the Nook?



## KayakerNC

"Barnes & Noble could struggle without the Nook"
http://bottomline.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/01/05/9978821-barnes-noble-could-struggle-without-the-nook

And, IMHO, can the Nook stay alive without B&N?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I would think the only Nooks that could stay alive without Barnes & Noble are the rooted ones.   I've had my Nook Color for a few months now and love it. BUT.. I've never purchased anything from B&N.  I rooted it and replaced the stock OS with CM7 to turn it into an Android tablet. I've got the Kindle app on it to read if my Kindle isn't nearby... and watch Netflix and Prime movies from Amazon.


----------



## BevAnneS

There's no telling how many folks will plod along with a Nook, but once Kindle was library-friendly, my Nook has sat on a bookshelf.  It's probably totally out of charge by now.  But I must say I love my lighted cover I purchased for it.  Wish it could be used with my K2 or KK.


----------



## Lionfury

I would say yes. With the current generation of kindles, amazon has a device to compete with both current nooks, an 2 more devices that b&n doesnt have anything like. Add a better ebook store in as well. The only thing holding back the complete destruction of the other ereaders is no epub support. I personally dont care about no epub, but I do know that is the main reason people buy other ereaders.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Yeah, I would have considered the Fire, but without an SD slot, well... a person is kind of limited.  (Well, I should say that *I* would be limited... )


----------



## KindleGirl

KimberlyinMN said:


> I would think the only Nooks that could stay alive without Barnes & Noble are the rooted ones.  I've had my Nook Color for a few months now and love it. BUT.. I've never purchased anything from B&N. I rooted it and replaced the stock OS with CM7 to turn it into an Android tablet. I've got the Kindle app on it to read if my Kindle isn't nearby... and watch Netflix and Prime movies from Amazon.


I have the Kindle app on my Nook color, but how are you able to watch the Amazon prime movies?


----------



## dbeman

After reading the article twice I find the subject line of this post to be quite deceptive. The phrase "strategic exploratory work to separate the Nook business," does not indicate that Barnes & Noble plans to kill the nook; on the contrary it appears to me that they are trying to create a separate yet mutually coexistent relationship for the nook. And should the unthinkable happen and Barnes & Noble ceases to exist as a physical, retail outlet; the nook brand will be able to exist on its own.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

dbeman said:


> After reading the article twice I find the subject line of this post to be quite deceptive. The phrase "strategic exploratory work to separate the Nook business," does not indicate that Barnes & Noble plans to kill the nook; on the contrary it appears to me that they are trying to create a separate yet mutually coexistent relationship for the nook. And should the unthinkable happen and Barnes & Noble ceases to exist as a physical, retail outlet; the nook brand will be able to exist on its own.


Yeah, that's how I read it too. . . it's not so much that they're getting rid of it as they're considering a sort of spin off. . . .so that if physical bookstores become uneconomical, any problems they might have with that part of the business will be insulated from nook and online part. Kind of like bulkheads in a submarine.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Yeah, that's how I read it too. . . it's not so much that they're getting rid of it as they're considering a sort of spin off. . . .so that if physical bookstores become uneconomical, any problems they might have with that part of the business will be insulated from nook and online part. Kind of like bulkheads in a submarine.


That makes sense. But it does seem a lot like HP's recent attempt to get out of the PC business that led them to change CEOs. If we see a company doing something so massively stupid and self-destructive, it's generally a safe bet that either the CEO, the board of directors, or the major shareholders will profit in some way, even if it nukes the company in the process.


----------



## QuantumIguana

There's a lizard that can break off its tail if it gets caught by a predator. Hopefully, (from the lizard's point of view) the predator will be satisfied with the tail, and the lizard will escape. The "tail" here is the brick and mortar Barnes and Noble stores. If the brick and mortar model becomes unsustainable for Barnes and Noble, they can continue selling e-books. It works for Amazon.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

KindleGirl said:


> I have the Kindle app on my Nook color, but how are you able to watch the Amazon prime movies?


I use the Dolphin browser in the Desktop mode. Just navigate to the Amazon videos like you would on your computer.  I think you will need Adobe Flash too, but that's free from the Android Market.


----------



## KindleGirl

KimberlyinMN said:


> I use the Dolphin browser in the Desktop mode. Just navigate to the Amazon videos like you would on your computer.  I think you will need Adobe Flash too, but that's free from the Android Market.


Awesome...thank you!


----------



## caseyf6

We went into BN tonight and while I still really like their book sections, it seemed like more of a toystore/coffeeshop/Nookstore than a place that sells books.  It made my heart hurt.


----------



## dbeman

caseyf6 said:


> We went into BN tonight and while I still really like their book sections, it seemed like more of a toystore/coffeeshop/Nookstore than a place that sells books. It made my heart hurt.


Diversification is the key for any major retailer...particularly book stores. In addition to consumer electronics, CDs and DVDs and home appliances, my local Best Buy sells Musical Instruments & accessories, back to school supplies (seasonally), candy, chips, soda and, oddly enough, books. (The latter of which will sound even more odd when you realize that there is a Barnes & Noble right next door.


----------



## KindleChickie

caseyf6 said:


> We went into BN tonight and while I still really like their book sections, it seemed like more of a toystore/coffeeshop/Nookstore than a place that sells books. It made my heart hurt.


I agree. Libraries are the other one for me. Anytime I go in, the 20 or so computers are full with people waiting and almost no one browsing the shelves.


----------



## Reiki Nurse

Hey- as long as people are reading, right? I love my computers, and spend a lot of time reading and writing on a screen, but there's something about paper...


----------



## Neil Ostroff

I think Kindle has, but I believe the device will be obsolute and people will buy the Kindle app and read books on all devices.


----------



## Ms T

I don't believe that it's a question of device versus device. The advantage that Kindle has is its access to Amazon's base of indie writers and their willingness to give away stories for free, publish exclusively with Amazon, etc. that makes the Kindle appeal to some.

Granted I don't have the new Kindle Fire, but I can't see it having any advantage over my Nook, especially since I'd lose my SD slot.


----------



## intinst

How's the B & N cloud working for you?


----------



## Ms T

intinst said:


> How's the B & N cloud working for you?


I don't see "Cloud" capability as extremely important for my Nook. I didn't buy it to be a tablet or to do more than take basic notes on. I purchased it for reading books, and it does that very well. The back lighting makes reading in bed easy on the eyes and the relationship.

While I enjoy occasionally watching Netflix on it, I save my movie and serious TV watching for my television. Pandora streams music just fine, or I can pop in one of my own play lists stored on a SD card.

Thanks for asking about my Nook experience.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Barnes & Noble has just come out with a new tablet to compete with the Fire. It's the same price, ans pretty much the same specs. Wonder how it will do against the Fire.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

luvmykindle3 said:


> Barnes & Noble has just come out with a new tablet to compete with the Fire. It's the same price, ans pretty much the same specs. Wonder how it will do against the Fire.


And has the micro SD slot!


----------



## Will Write for Gruel

luvmykindle3 said:


> Barnes & Noble has just come out with a new tablet to compete with the Fire. It's the same price, ans pretty much the same specs. Wonder how it will do against the Fire.


They launched this last November but the price was $249. I read they sold very well over Xmas. Now they've lowered the price to $199.

I expect the Fire will outsell it, but the Nook Tablet will do well anyway.

What I'm interested in seeing is if Apple launches an 8" iPad. That's the latest rumor. If they came out with this at $299 I wonder if Amazon would lower the price of the Fire to $179 or even $149?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Asher MacDonald said:


> They launched this last November but the price was $249. I read they sold very well over Xmas. Now they've lowered the price to $199.


No, the NEW tablet was just launched last week. Only 8 GB of internal space - like the Fire. Same price as the Fire.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel

KimberlyinMN said:


> No, the NEW tablet was just launched last week. Only 8 GB of internal space - like the Fire. Same price as the Fire.


The $249 Nook Tablet was on sale in November last year for $249. The $199 is a price drop, not a release of a new model.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Asher MacDonald said:


> The $249 Nook Tablet was on sale in November last year for $249. The $199 is a price drop, not a release of a new model.


Nope. There are TWO models now. One is 8 GB and the other is 16 GB.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

The NEW 8 GB with 512 MB RAM tablet is $199, the original 16 GB with 1 GB RAM tablet is still $249.

Have a looksee: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/nook-tablet-barnes-noble/1104687969


----------



## NightGoat

I've been enjoying my Nook Simple Touch since I've had it and I haven't purchased a Nook Book from B&N in two years. It's a nice little reader, I like it better than the Kindle Touch I had.

So, I believe the Nook can survive w/out B&N.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Both are great devices, I think the amazon kindle brand name is just more well know. More people seem to have heard of the kindle. I like both.


----------



## octoberdana

I think that the Nook can exist on it's own.  I have both a Kindle Touch and a Nook Touch.  I like them both equally and for different reasons.  The Nook does take epub which can be bought from more sites:  Sony, Kobo, B&N and other sites that use the epub format.  The user interface on the Nook is easier to use and more visually appealing.  The Nook has more font and spacing options, it has expandable memory and the battery life is longer.  For people who don't want to be in a walled garden like Amazon- it's a viable option.

I think it's good for both ereaders to exist and that the competition between them keeps either of them from dominating the market and taking prices out of control with them.


----------



## luvmykindle3

octoberdana said:


> I think that the Nook can exist on it's own. I have both a Kindle Touch and a Nook Touch. I like them both equally and for different reasons. The Nook does take epub which can be bought from more sites: Sony, Kobo, B&N and other sites that use the epub format. The user interface on the Nook is easier to use and more visually appealing. The Nook has more font and spacing options, it has expandable memory and the battery life is longer. For people who don't want to be in a walled garden like Amazon- it's a viable option.
> 
> I think it's good for both ereaders to exist and that the competition between them keeps either of them from dominating the market and taking prices out of control with them.


I have the kindle touch too, it's a great device. I still have my original nook. I still like it too. I go back and forth between the two. I think Nook will be just fine. B&N just needs to advertise more, like amazon.


----------



## jeruzz

Many people tell me that in terms of processing power, the Kindle Fire is way better.


----------



## Carradee

I have an unrooted Nook Touch (not backlit), which I'm quite fond of. I get some books from the B&N store, but my preferred vendor is Smashwords (and for a few publishers, directly from the publisher). I like its ability to read EPUB and PDF, that it uses non-proprietary file formats, and that the B&N store doesn't have Amazon's precedent of deleting books folks have bought from their devices (so far as I know).

I also bought it figuring I could play with the hardware if B&N tanked.

Before I got it last year, I fiddled with the Kindle Touch at Target and hated it. I saw why it was so popular, but I hated it. (Why make a tutorial a tech-savvy person can't easily turn OFF? To make them buy the competition, that's why.)

Most folks I know have Kindles, though. It's not unusual for someone to ask me why I chose a Nook…and then for that person to have an expression of "Oh, crap!" when I point out that the Amazon e-bookstore uses a proprietary file format that requires Amazon software to read. Sometimes I even get asked if it's possible to convert a Kindle file into another format, to read on another type of e-reader, and then I have to explain DRM… :-/

So to make a long story short, no, I don't think the Kindle's killed the Nook. But I think the Nook probably has more of a niche market.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Carradee said:


> Sometimes I even get asked if it's possible to convert a Kindle file into another format, to read on another type of e-reader, and then I have to explain DRM&#8230; :-/


Well... it _can_ be done... but we don't talk about it. Even the B&N epubs are locked down.. and Kobo epubs...


----------



## Meemo

Carradee said:


> I have an unrooted Nook Touch (not backlit), which I'm quite fond of. I get some books from the B&N store, but my preferred vendor is Smashwords (and for a few publishers, directly from the publisher). I like its ability to read EPUB and PDF, that it uses non-proprietary file formats, and that the B&N store doesn't have Amazon's precedent of deleting books folks have bought from their devices (so far as I know).
> 
> -----------------------
> Most folks I know have Kindles, though. It's not unusual for someone to ask me why I chose a Nook&#8230;and then for that person to have an expression of "Oh, crap!" when I point out that the Amazon e-bookstore uses a proprietary file format that requires Amazon software to read. Sometimes I even get asked if it's possible to convert a Kindle file into another format, to read on another type of e-reader, and then I have to explain DRM&#8230; :-/


It's good you like Smashwords, because B&N Nook ePub books are just as proprietary as Amazon's Kindle books. B&N adds a layer of DRM to their books that's tied to the CC# on your account. You wouldn't be able to put them on a Kobo or Sony reader, although you can put Sony or Kobo books on the Nook. So you might want to add that to your DRM explanation.

And those books that Amazon deleted were also refunded, by the way...and they learned a lesson about how to handle the situation of inadvertently selling books when the "publisher" didn't actually have publishing rights - just info for those who might not be aware of that incident a few years ago.


----------



## Carradee

KimberlyinMN said:


> Well... it _can_ be done... but we don't talk about it. Even the B&N epubs are locked down.. and Kobo epubs...





Meemo said:


> It's good you like Smashwords, because B&N Nook ePub books are just as proprietary as Amazon's Kindle books. B&N adds a layer of DRM to their books that's tied to the CC# on your account. You wouldn't be able to put them on a Kobo or Sony reader, although you can put Sony or Kobo books on the Nook. So you might want to add that to your DRM explanation.


True, but DRM is the doing of publishers, not the devices themselves, and the EPUB file format itself is not proprietary. And though I dislike DRM myself, I do give both sides to the argument, as long as the other person's eyes aren't glazing over.



Meemo said:


> And those books that Amazon deleted were also refunded, by the way...and they learned a lesson about how to handle the situation of inadvertently selling books when the "publisher" didn't actually have publishing rights - just info for those who might not be aware of that incident a few years ago.


That's not the incident I was referring to, actually.  There was at least one where Amazon had the right to sell something, decided they didn't want to sell it, and pulled it _without warning_ from their store and from folks' devices. It's the "without warning" that I have the most problem with.


----------



## Meemo

Carradee said:


> True, but DRM is the doing of publishers, not the devices themselves, and the EPUB file format itself is not proprietary. And though I dislike DRM myself, I do give both sides to the argument, as long as the other person's eyes aren't glazing over.
> 
> That's not the incident I was referring to, actually.  There was at least one where Amazon had the right to sell something, decided they didn't want to sell it, and pulled it without warning from their store and from folks' devices. It's the "without warning" that I have the most problem with.


Yes DRM is most likely for publishers. But my point was that ePub DRM from Sony or Kobo is not the same as ePub DRM from B&N. B&N adds a "layer" of DRM that ties it to the credit card on your B&N account, which is why you can read a Sony or Kobo book on a Nook, but can't read a B&N book on a Sony reader. "Proprietary" may not be the best term for it, but semantics aside, in the end a Nook book is as useless on a Sony or Kobo reader as a Kindle book would be. I had a Sony reader that I loved, but when I found out about the DRM incompatibility, I sold the Sony and bought a Nook. It wasn't a good trade for me, though, I never learned to love that 1st gen Nook. Now I'm all Kindle - K4 & Fire with Aldiko for ePubs and the Nook app.

I vaguely remember the specifics of what you're talking about as far as deleting books goes, and just like the other case, Amazon learned from that as well and it's been a long time since any kind of controversial book "removal" has happened.


----------



## Cardinal

Hmmmm... regarding books pulled I was surprised to read Books on the Knob mentioning B&N Nook books:

"In the B&N store, some people have learned that if a book is pulled there, the downloads for it disappear as well (it's happened on a number of titles that have moved to the Kindle Select program, so the authors/publishers can get the five-day free downloads and Kindle Lending Library access). At Amazon, they have publicly committed to keeping your titles available "forever" (limited by the life of the company, to be sure) and pulled titles have remained in my library (the exception, though, is with magazines, all issues of which you lose when you cancel a subscription). "

http://blog.booksontheknob.org/2012/03/harry-potter-ebooks-arrive.html

I have a bunch of Kindle books in my archives that are no longer available in the Kindle store.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel

Carradee said:


> I have an unrooted Nook Touch (not backlit), which I'm quite fond of. I get some books from the B&N store, but my preferred vendor is Smashwords (and for a few publishers, directly from the publisher). I like its ability to read EPUB and PDF, that it uses non-proprietary file formats, and that the B&N store doesn't have Amazon's precedent of deleting books folks have bought from their devices (so far as I know).
> 
> I also bought it figuring I could play with the hardware if B&N tanked.
> 
> Before I got it last year, I fiddled with the Kindle Touch at Target and hated it. I saw why it was so popular, but I hated it. (Why make a tutorial a tech-savvy person can't easily turn OFF? To make them buy the competition, that's why.)
> 
> Most folks I know have Kindles, though. It's not unusual for someone to ask me why I chose a Nook&#8230;and then for that person to have an expression of "Oh, crap!" when I point out that the Amazon e-bookstore uses a proprietary file format that requires Amazon software to read. Sometimes I even get asked if it's possible to convert a Kindle file into another format, to read on another type of e-reader, and then I have to explain DRM&#8230; :-/
> 
> So to make a long story short, no, I don't think the Kindle's killed the Nook. But I think the Nook probably has more of a niche market.


The real answer is we need an e-ink reader that functions more like a tablet device. Let me load the Kindle app, the Nook app, the Kobo app and a Smashwords app on it and let me buy from any vendor I want and not have to bother with sideloading or dealing with converting from one format to another.

The problem with a Kindle, Nook, and Kobo is that they lock me into one vendor unless I jump through hoops. I download DRM-free Kindle books and convert them to epub and put them on my Nook Touch, but it's a bit of a pain -- especially when it comes to managing my library.


----------



## mkeyth

Here in Poland nobody head of Nook, but they did hear and use Kindle


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz

I LOVE kindle & I used to be a major and ONLY nook user.
I
Love the amazon store the books I get and I'm happier there. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz

Lionfury said:


> I would say yes. With the current generation of kindles, amazon has a device to compete with both current nooks, an 2 more devices that b&n doesnt have anything like. Add a better ebook store in as well. The only thing holding back the complete destruction of the other ereaders is no epub support. I personally dont care about no epub, but I do know that is the main reason people buy other ereaders.


Nope don't care.
Calibre transfers it allll for me from ePub to Mobi so no biggie lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz

Reading my kindle fire now!!
I need to get a new Eink w a cover soon my K3 broke(lines up n down from frequent droppings
Long story lol)









I love this speck case for the fire!! LOVE it!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

njshoremom4gurlz said:


> Reading my kindle fire now!!
> I need to get a new Eink w a cover soon my K3 broke(lines up n down from frequent droppings
> Long story lol)


Have you contacted Kindle customer support -- even when devices are out of warranty they've been known to offer discounts on replacements. It's worth it to call and ask. . . .contact info is available in the FAQ thread at the top of Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting.

(AND. . . . .today's announcement day for Amazon -- expectation is a new eInk device, at least one new Fire device, and possibly a phone. . . .)


----------



## KingAl

Asher MacDonald said:


> The problem with a Kindle, Nook, and Kobo is that they lock me into one vendor unless I jump through hoops. I download DRM-free Kindle books and convert them to epub and put them on my Nook Touch, but it's a bit of a pain -- especially when it comes to managing my library.


That's not quite true. You can buy books for the Nook from any ePub source other than Apple. The same holds for the Kobo (except you also can't buy from B&N.) Or are you considering Adobe Digital Editions a "hoop"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KingAl said:


> That's not quite true. You can buy books for the Nook from any ePub source other than Apple. The same holds for the Kobo (except you also can't buy from B&N.) Or are you considering Adobe Digital Editions a "hoop"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And, for the record, there are Kindle compatible books available from a lot of places other than Amazon, too.


----------



## CareDog

caseyf6 said:


> We went into BN tonight and while I still really like their book sections, it seemed like more of a toystore/coffeeshop/Nookstore than a place that sells books. It made my heart hurt.


Exactly. The last time I was in a B&N it was mostly knick-knacks and coffee.

Still I find myself going back to look at the magazine section every now and then.

Will the Nook last, I think not. Kindle will have a hard enough time contending with the iPad. I don't see B&N doing it. I'm afraid they will go the way of Borders.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Nook just had another round of price drops. The nook color is about $139, 8 g tablet is $159, and 16 g is $179.


----------



## metal134

QuantumIguana said:


> There's a lizard that can break off its tail if it gets caught by a predator. Hopefully, (from the lizard's point of view) the predator will be satisfied with the tail, and the lizard will escape. The "tail" here is the brick and mortar Barnes and Noble stores. If the brick and mortar model becomes unsustainable for Barnes and Noble, they can continue selling e-books. It works for Amazon.


That was my thought exactly.


----------



## JRTomlin

CareDog said:


> Exactly. The last time I was in a B&N it was mostly knick-knacks and coffee.
> 
> Still I find myself going back to look at the magazine section every now and then.
> 
> Will the Nook last, I think not. Kindle will have a hard enough time contending with the iPad. I don't see B&N doing it. I'm afraid they will go the way of Borders.


Actually, the Fire appears to doing very well against the iPad. Having MS backing for the Nook has to help but how well they will do if they B&M stores go under is an interesting question. Their online presence leaves a lot to be desired as far as seach, reviews, tags, etc.


----------



## metal134

QuantumIguana said:


> There's a lizard that can break off its tail if it gets caught by a predator. Hopefully, (from the lizard's point of view) the predator will be satisfied with the tail, and the lizard will escape. The "tail" here is the brick and mortar Barnes and Noble stores. If the brick and mortar model becomes unsustainable for Barnes and Noble, they can continue selling e-books. It works for Amazon.


That was my thought exactly. I think this may be a sign that the brick-and-mortar Barnes and Noble may not be long for this world.


----------



## writeisescape

I have a Kindle touch and I'm hoping it's not dead. But, I believe kindle will kill the nook at some point. My little sister has a nook color but she reads on my kindle only because she says the books on amazon are cheaper. Then she said not that long ago that she wanted something simpler like a kindle touch or a basic $79 kindle. I guess you could call that case in point right?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Beirutkindletouchluver said:


> But, I believe kindle will kill the nook at some point.


My viewpoint is that it's not the Kindle killing the nook as much as it is the Amazon infrastructure proving to be superior to the B&N infrastructure. B&N just doesn't seem to get it as far as customer support, whereas Amazon (mostly) does.

Mike


----------



## cinisajoy

KimberlyinMN said:


> Yeah, I would have considered the Fire, but without an SD slot, well... a person is kind of limited. (Well, I should say that *I* would be limited... )


I have not found that the fire is limited without an SD slot. The only way I see that being a concern is if you want to store many movies or music on it. As far as books go, I have over 1650 on it and have used less than 1GB of storage and note mine is only the 8GB.


----------



## cinisajoy

jmiked said:


> My viewpoint is that it's not the Kindle killing the nook as much as it is the Amazon infrastructure proving to be superior to the B&N infrastructure. B&N just doesn't seem to get it as far as customer support, whereas Amazon (mostly) does.
> 
> Mike


Superior customer service and cheaper books and apps.


----------



## Meemo

cinisajoy said:


> I have not found that the fire is limited without an SD slot. The only way I see that being a concern is if you want to store many movies or music on it. As far as books go, I have over 1650 on it and have used less than 1GB of storage and note mine is only the 8GB.


I did find my 8GB original Fire (which the OP would've been referring to since the post was from Jan 2012) to be very limiting in terms of apps - the original Fire had its memory partioned for apps, books, music, etc. Mine filled up quickly with apps and I was constantly juggling apps trying to keep space available for them. The Fire HD doesn't separate the memory that way - and yet I've really still used a lot of the memory - again partly because of the type of apps I have on it. And I've got the 32GB model!


----------



## Meemo

jmiked said:


> My viewpoint is that it's not the Kindle killing the nook as much as it is the Amazon infrastructure proving to be superior to the B&N infrastructure. B&N just doesn't seem to get it as far as customer support, whereas Amazon (mostly) does.
> 
> Mike


This is a huge part of it, I think. As someone who's owned Kindles since 2008, and had one of the original Nooks (which was pretty horrible) and has a Nook Color, and just got one of the $20 deals on a Nook Simple Touch, I've spent some time on the Nook message boards. There are very few of the "Wow - great customer service!" stories like you see for Amazon & Kindle. There are quite a few horror stories.

On top of that, as I set up this Nook ST, it's really quite a nice little device physically. Nice screen, nice to hold. But I'm also reminded why I'd sworn I'd never own another Nook. The Shelves feature (same as Collections on Kindle) is horrible. I can't connect to my Calibre collection via wifi to quickly pull a book onto the NST. Any function you want to perform seems to be more difficult than on the Kindle, and I still can't understand why they don't "learn" from the Kindle, and from their customers who complain on B&N's message boards about the issues. I'm just really spoiled by the user-friendliness of the Kindle. First world problems....


----------



## luvmykindle3

I have 3 nooks (original, color , and simple touch) and 3 kindles (keyboard, touch, fire). Lately I prefer reading on my simple touch or my fire. Love the size and feel of my simple touch. I was surprised how much I like reading on the fire, with right settings. I go back and forth between the two devices. Overall, I like the amazon shopping experience over B&N. I think it's just a tater of preference.


----------

